# Shake / Shimmy at idle?



## Wade M (Sep 4, 2006)

I've noticed a particular shake/shimmy at idle from the rear end, fairly noticeable. Is it a normal thing? It almost seems like its the exhaust is causing it to shake, but I cant pinpoint it.

Any help?


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

Wade M said:


> I've noticed a particular shake/shimmy at idle from the rear end, fairly noticeable. Is it a normal thing? It almost seems like its the exhaust is causing it to shake, but I cant pinpoint it.
> 
> Any help?



I have noticed the same thing, I just thought it was engine torque over do to the large engine in a lightweight short wheelbase car.


----------



## Wade M (Sep 4, 2006)

That's mostly what I was thinking, honestly. Cam lope, that sort of thing. Still getting used to the quirks and whatnot, learning what is normal, and what isn't.


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

I will not call what I have experienced a shake it is a kind of rock when the car is in idle at the light the LS1 & 2 do this. I almost feels like the lope of a cam I honestly like it. It is a rocking idle to me. I dont feel it at the rear end unless something is loose, essentially the car rocks from side to side. That is what I feel.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

My 04 has always had a slight vibration at idle; it's very noticeable at a stop sign. It's part of having a powerful car and is OK


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

patisi said:


> I almost feels like the lope of a cam I honestly like it. It is a rocking idle to me. I dont feel it at the rear end unless something is loose, essentially the car rocks from side to side. That is what I feel.


Same here...and I like it so much I actually want to make it worse :cheers As I get closer to warranty expiration and save up some cash, I'd like to throw a cam in this thing. I bet you this bad SOB shakes a little at the lights!

Someone in another thread said it is reduced or eliminated if you use a lower ocatane fuel and the timing gets retarded a bit. Someone else will have to verify that. I run only 91-93, and intend to keep it that way, shake and all  

Gerry


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

I get a slight rocking sensation at idle, but that's from the engine, not the rear end.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Same with my 05!


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i've noticed the same thing. it feels like a big truck passing by. i notice it only when the car is slightly warm but i haven't had mine too long.


06 impulse blue/black m12 1 of 277


----------



## terryk (Feb 17, 2006)

It's the cam and normal. Enjoy!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:cool nice cam. dont see any mustangs stock with this shake


----------



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> Same here...and I like it so much I actually want to make it worse :cheers As I get closer to warranty expiration and save up some cash, I'd like to throw a cam in this thing. I bet you this bad SOB shakes a little at the lights!
> 
> Someone in another thread said it is reduced or eliminated if you use a lower ocatane fuel and the timing gets retarded a bit. Someone else will have to verify that. I run only 91-93, and intend to keep it that way, shake and all
> 
> Gerry


what kind of exhaust does this car have? i just want to know b/c thats exactly how i dont want my car to sound when i do it.

i want a really deep rumble, sorta how my 67 camaro sounds.....well used to sound.


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats one of the great things about this car, people that ride with me are like, "man, that engine is so powerful it makes the whole car shake!" I just grin and nod my head!


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

if it were the cam i think it would do it regardless of temperature. it doesn't even jive with what my tach is saying nor the exhaust sound. it's just a little disturbing i can't pinpoint it. what's the duration for the stock cam?


06 impulse blue/black m12 1 of 277


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

PulseRedGoat said:


> what kind of exhaust does this car have? i just want to know b/c thats exactly how i dont want my car to sound when i do it.
> 
> i want a really deep rumble, sorta how my 67 camaro sounds.....well used to sound.


I don't know what exhaust it has. I was thinking of doing a cam & headers first with the stock exhaust...will go from there. I'll also want to try to hook up with other Goat owners to see what theirs sound like.

How about this one?

Gerry


----------

